# ECB will: 'Talk Hawkish and Act Dovish'



## ringledman (20 Jun 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2yJPO4-xGNY

This is an important point. Don't believe the ECB when the say that they will take money out of the system to pay for the bailout. 

All central bankers will print, print, print. 

Why gold is hitting new highs in all currencies.

Don't believe what governments say. Look at what they do.


----------

